# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  3rd cycle Test E/Tbol

## Maka

Hi everyone, this will be my 3'rd cycle ever. 

I am am going to run test E / Turinabol . Im choosing test E because its a long acting ester and will less likely cause dramataic side effects and i chose Tbol because its mild mass builder, that shud cause unbloated quality gains.

A little background information:

Stats:190 cm , 207lbs (94kg), bf 14-16%,Training 3 yrs, age 29, 3rd cycle.

1st cycle - Test 500mg/wk gaining 23 lbs (10,5kg)
2nd - Test E 500mg/wk gaining 11 lbs (5kg)

Aim: looking to gain as much lean muscle mass as I possibly can


*Cycle plan*:

test e(500mg/week)- weeks 1-12
Tbol(40mgs/day)- weeks 1-4 ( using tbol as a kickstart)
Tbol(40mgs/day)- weeks 11-14 (using tbol at the end of cycle while the test wares off to keep me going and solidify gains).
1-12week adex 0.25mg eod

*PCT*:
wk 1-4 Tamox 20mg/ED (40/ED first 7 days)
wk 1-4 Clomid 50mg/ED (100/ED first 7 days)
HCG 3 weeks up until a week before PCT at 250iu twice a week 


*21.03.2012* first pin 500mg Test E
tbol 40mgs split in 2 doses

----------


## Sfla80

Subscribed.

Any pics for before, progress and after?

Edit: noticed hcg is high. Recommended is 250/ twice a week.

----------


## Maka

> Subscribed.
> 
> Any pics for before, progress and after?


Hy m8! Monday after my scheduled waxing session i will up some pics.

----------


## Sfla80

> Hy m8! Monday after my scheduled waxing session i will up some pics.


Did u see my edit about hcg ? Run it through the cycle, up until pct.

----------


## Gaspaco

Hey man!

Your cycle looks good!

4weeks of PCT will be enough.
Clomid 100/50/50/50
Nolva 40/20/20/20

Run HCG during your cycle from week one until 4days before PCT starts at 250iu twice a week.

1-12week adex 0.25mg eod.

Good luck gaining!!!

----------


## Armykid93

Good luck op. I'm subd

----------


## Maka

> Did u see my edit about hcg? Run it through the cycle, up until pct.


Dosage is always a debate and it varies from person to person





> Hey man!
> 
> Your cycle looks good!
> 
> 4weeks of PCT will be enough.
> Clomid 100/50/50/50
> Nolva 40/20/20/20
> 
> Run HCG during your cycle from week one until 4days before PCT starts at 250iu twice a week.
> ...





> Good luck op. I'm subd


Thx! 

*Day 1*
Training:
Back
pullups 3x10 front ; 3x10 back
Seated Row Machine 3x12
Single db rows over bench 3x8
Dead lifts 3x10

*Day 2*
Training:
Triceps
parallel bar dips 3x10
dip machine 2x8
triceps extensions Z-barbell 3x8
one arm reverse push downs 2x8/10

Calfs
Seated calf raises 4x15/18
standing calf raises 4X15-20

*Day 3*
Training:
Legs
Squats 4x10/8/8/5 to failure
Leg press 3x8
Laying hamstring curls 3x10
Leg extensions 3x10

*Day 4*
*Morning weigh: 92,2kg*
(I dieted down for 2 weeks to prime for this cycle)

Going to gym in 1h about to hit chest and bi's!

So far no change in libido. I gained some endurance (stamina), recovering a bit faster no oil skin .

----------


## Buster Brown

Enjoy your cycle. I liked the tbol at 50 mgs., and didn't bloat at all from it.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hey man!
> 
> Your cycle looks good!
> 
> 4weeks of PCT will be enough.
> Clomid 100/50/50/50
> Nolva 40/20/20/20
> 
> Run HCG during your cycle from week one until 4days before PCT starts at 250iu twice a week.
> ...


Solid advice. 

OP, i would edit your original post to reflect these changes in order to prevent others from suggesting the same thing. Just a suggestion.

Goo luck on your cycle.  :Smilie:

----------


## Maka

> Enjoy your cycle. I liked the tbol at 50 mgs., and didn't bloat at all from it.


So i read about ...thx for confirming.





> Solid advice. 
> 
> OP, i would edit your original post to reflect these changes in order to prevent others from suggesting the same thing. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Goo luck on your cycle.


Done as advised! 

Thank you!

----------


## Maka

I had an awesome chest bi's training session! Tbol is definitely doing his job as my lifts are going upp!

Question: It's been 4 days and my libido hasn't kicked in. Somthing to worry about? Should i post pics of my gear to get advise? (In my last cycle it kicked in the second day ! )

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.UU9PCTccDzw Gear pics , please advise!

----------


## Maka

Day 5
Morning weight: 93,2 kg. 

Training back & tri's 

Day 6
Morning weight : 93,7 kg
Training delts, traps and abs. 

Full diet in future post.

----------


## Buster Brown

Libido will kick in, give it a few weeks. I usually notice a change in libido around week 2-3.

----------


## Maka

> Libido will kick in, give it a few weeks. I usually notice a change in libido around week 2-3.



No problem waiting. 10x for replay.

----------


## Maka

*Day 13 (02.04.2013)*
Morning weight: *96.6 kg (sodium isue)*

*Day 14 (03.04.2013)*
Morning weight: *95,5 kg* 


*Diet*

7:30 50 gr whey protein

8:30 250 ml of egg whites, mushrooms, fat free cheese, salsa
15 gm of whey protein
25 gm of oatmeal

10:30 1 1/2 can of tuna
15 ml of fish oil

12:45 8 eggs, green onion, light mayo
3 pieces of whole-wheat bread w/ ham
1 banana
1 yogurt

3:15 1 1/2 can of tuna
15 ml of flax seed oil

5:20 120 gm of steak
35 gm of whey protein
Mustard
50 gm of carrots
5 ml of flax seed oil

7:20 60 gm of whey
5 rice cakes
1 banana
2 ml of fish oil

9:30 125 gm of cottage cheese
15 gm of whey protein
1 yogurt

11:30
50 gm casein protein

PROTEIN/CARBS/FAT
405/320/60

Frontloaded my second shoot (750mgs instead of 500mgs)

Strength is rising faster than in my last cycles ...I'm thinking tbol is the cause and effect.

Yesterday i felt it kick in. So far lifts went up 20%-25% . 

I'm thinking i lowering the tbol dose from 40 to 30 as the pumps are insane and it's kinda irritating at the end of the workout.

Gonna up my protein and carb intake once more this week evenly. 

Today is pin day (3'rd).

----------


## Maka

*Day 15 (04.04.2013)*

Morning weight: *97.1 kg*

Training: chest bi's

45 degree incline db press
Flat bb press
30 degree incline flys
Cable flys

Standing barbell curl
Alternating rotating dumbbell curl
Hammer curl


So far little water retention , i get stronger with every training session , libido rises, no gyno or any other sides.

----------


## Maka

*Day 17 (05.04.'13)*

Morning weight:* 97.6kg*

Training:

*Traps*
dumbbell shrugs 3x12/14/14
bb shrugs 3x14

*Delt's*
seated front presses 3x10/8/8
seated dumbbell presses 2x10/8/8
bent-over lateral raises 3x12/10/10
lateral dumbbell raises 3x10
upright rows 3x10


I started dosing glucosamine at 1000 mg/day as my joints are starting to feel the extra weights.

*Day 17 (06.04.'13)*

Morning weight:* 98.2kg*

rest day.

----------

